# Elliott cambia il CDA di Rossoneri Champ Lux. Via i manager cinesi.



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Luglio 2018)

Ultim'ora: come scoperto dal sottoscritto, La Rossoneri Champion Invest. Lux (società partecipata da Elliott attraverso Project e che controlla la Ross Sport Invest Lux, a sua volta proprietaria del Milan) ha appena cambiato TUTTI gli amministratori. E' ufficiale: Singer ha attivato la possibilità prevista dall'art. 6.4 (http://www.milanworld.net/lautostra...4-dello-statuto-di-rossoneri-lux-vt64485.html) ed ha preso il pieno comando della società che controlla il Milan (e quindi indirettamente anche del club rossonero).

Al momento, quindi, Singer ha attivato i diritti sanciti dall'art. 6.4 dello statuto della Ross Champ che gli consentono di cambiare il CDA e quindi valutare autonomamente le offerte per il sottostante (Ross Invest e quindi Milan) senza passare per il Tribunale.


----------



## 7vinte (9 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: come scoperto dal sottoscritto, La Rossoneri Champion Invest. Lux (società partecipata da Elliott attraverso Project e che controlla la Ross Sport Invest Lux, a sua volta proprietaria del Milan) ha appena cambiato TUTTI gli amministratori. E' ufficiale: Singer ha attivato la possibilità prevista dall'art. 6.4 (http://www.milanworld.net/lautostra...4-dello-statuto-di-rossoneri-lux-vt64485.html) ed ha preso il pieno comando della società che controlla il Milan (e quindi indirettamente anche del club rossonero).
> 
> Al momento, quindi, Singer ha attivato i diritti sanciti dall'art. 6.4 dello statuto della Ross Champ che gli consentono di cambiare il CDA e quindi valutare autonomamente le offerte per il sottostante (Ross Invest e quindi Milan) senza passare per il Tribunale.



Ottimo avvocato! (Che poi pure io sono avvocato,ma non al tuo livello!!)


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: come scoperto dal sottoscritto, La Rossoneri Champion Invest. Lux (società partecipata da Elliott attraverso Project e che controlla la Ross Sport Invest Lux, a sua volta proprietaria del Milan) ha appena cambiato TUTTI gli amministratori. E' ufficiale: Singer ha attivato la possibilità prevista dall'art. 6.4 (http://www.milanworld.net/lautostra...4-dello-statuto-di-rossoneri-lux-vt64485.html) ed ha preso il pieno comando della società che controlla il Milan (e quindi indirettamente anche del club rossonero).
> 
> Al momento, quindi, Singer ha attivato i diritti sanciti dall'art. 6.4 dello statuto della Ross Champ che gli consentono di cambiare il CDA e quindi valutare autonomamente le offerte per il sottostante (Ross Invest e quindi Milan) senza passare per il Tribunale.



Povero mio caro Milan....


----------



## Mika (9 Luglio 2018)

Grande [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION]! Questo documento smonta la tesi che Elliot abbia dato altro tempo a Mr. Li. per trovare il compratore.

Però spiegami, cosa significa? Che domani potrebbe vendere ai Ricketts o chi per altro senza escuotere il pegno?


----------



## Naruto98 (9 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: come scoperto dal sottoscritto, La Rossoneri Champion Invest. Lux (società partecipata da Elliott attraverso Project e che controlla la Ross Sport Invest Lux, a sua volta proprietaria del Milan) ha appena cambiato TUTTI gli amministratori. E' ufficiale: Singer ha attivato la possibilità prevista dall'art. 6.4 (http://www.milanworld.net/lautostra...4-dello-statuto-di-rossoneri-lux-vt64485.html) ed ha preso il pieno comando della società che controlla il Milan (e quindi indirettamente anche del club rossonero).
> 
> Al momento, quindi, Singer ha attivato i diritti sanciti dall'art. 6.4 dello statuto della Ross Champ che gli consentono di cambiare il CDA e quindi valutare autonomamente le offerte per il sottostante (Ross Invest e quindi Milan) senza passare per il Tribunale.



Quindi sarebbe più propenso all'amministrare il club per un periodo oppure a venderlo nell'immediato o quasi?
Oppure da questo cambiamento non si evince niente?


----------



## luigi61 (9 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: come scoperto dal sottoscritto, La Rossoneri Champion Invest. Lux (società partecipata da Elliott attraverso Project e che controlla la Ross Sport Invest Lux, a sua volta proprietaria del Milan) ha appena cambiato TUTTI gli amministratori. E' ufficiale: Singer ha attivato la possibilità prevista dall'art. 6.4 (http://www.milanworld.net/lautostra...4-dello-statuto-di-rossoneri-lux-vt64485.html) ed ha preso il pieno comando della società che controlla il Milan (e quindi indirettamente anche del club rossonero).
> 
> Al momento, quindi, Singer ha attivato i diritti sanciti dall'art. 6.4 dello statuto della Ross Champ che gli consentono di cambiare il CDA e quindi valutare autonomamente le offerte per il sottostante (Ross Invest e quindi Milan) senza passare per il Tribunale.



BOOM! Sotto con Maldini e via il tragico duo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: come scoperto dal sottoscritto, La Rossoneri Champion Invest. Lux (società partecipata da Elliott attraverso Project e che controlla la Ross Sport Invest Lux, a sua volta proprietaria del Milan) ha appena cambiato TUTTI gli amministratori. E' ufficiale: Singer ha attivato la possibilità prevista dall'art. 6.4 (http://www.milanworld.net/lautostra...4-dello-statuto-di-rossoneri-lux-vt64485.html) ed ha preso il pieno comando della società che controlla il Milan (e quindi indirettamente anche del club rossonero).
> 
> Al momento, quindi, Singer ha attivato i diritti sanciti dall'art. 6.4 dello statuto della Ross Champ che gli consentono di cambiare il CDA e quindi valutare autonomamente le offerte per il sottostante (Ross Invest e quindi Milan)* senza passare per il Tribunale.*



Quindi possiamo sperare in una nuova proprietà entro 3/4 mesi?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Luglio 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Povero mio caro Milan....



Preferivi rimanere con quel cinese di melma?


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: come scoperto dal sottoscritto, La Rossoneri Champion Invest. Lux (società partecipata da Elliott attraverso Project e che controlla la Ross Sport Invest Lux, a sua volta proprietaria del Milan) ha appena cambiato TUTTI gli amministratori. E' ufficiale: Singer ha attivato la possibilità prevista dall'art. 6.4 (http://www.milanworld.net/lautostra...4-dello-statuto-di-rossoneri-lux-vt64485.html) ed ha preso il pieno comando della società che controlla il Milan (e quindi indirettamente anche del club rossonero).
> 
> Al momento, quindi, Singer ha attivato i diritti sanciti dall'art. 6.4 dello statuto della Ross Champ che gli consentono di cambiare il CDA e quindi valutare autonomamente le offerte per il sottostante (Ross Invest e quindi Milan) senza passare per il Tribunale.



bravo! ottimo lavoro 

comunque Aldo Savi, manager della Blue Sky, di Cipriani. Interessante


----------



## zamp2010 (9 Luglio 2018)

il re


----------



## Naruto98 (9 Luglio 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> BOOM! Sotto con Maldini e via il tragico duo



io non ho ancora capito se può di fatto amministrare la società Ac Milan o può solo decidere sulla vendita del milan. Scusate ma questi documenti e questi tecnicismi non li mastico essendo studente di ingegneria


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Luglio 2018)

Quindi si possono già sfanculare Miraminchia e Fessone questa settimana?


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Luglio 2018)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> io non ho ancora capito se può di fatto amministrare la società Ac Milan o può solo decidere sulla vendita del milan. Scusate ma questi documenti e questi tecnicismi non li mastico essendo studente di ingegneria



significa che adesso sarà Elliott a decidere il destino del Milan.  Vedremo a breve cosa sceglierà.


----------



## Naruto98 (9 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> significa che adesso sarà Elliott a decidere il destino del Milan.  Vedremo a breve cosa sceglierà.


Ma così facendo, senza di fatto passare dal tribunale, gli permette di amministrare l'AC Milan o solo di deciderne la vendita e a quale soggetto?


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Luglio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Quindi si possono già sfanculare Miraminchia e Fessone questa settimana?



Vi indicano la luna e guardate il dito. 

Chiccazzzosenefrega di quei due , guarda la globalità


----------



## Roccoro (9 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: come scoperto dal sottoscritto, La Rossoneri Champion Invest. Lux (società partecipata da Elliott attraverso Project e che controlla la Ross Sport Invest Lux, a sua volta proprietaria del Milan) ha appena cambiato TUTTI gli amministratori. E' ufficiale: Singer ha attivato la possibilità prevista dall'art. 6.4 (http://www.milanworld.net/lautostra...4-dello-statuto-di-rossoneri-lux-vt64485.html) ed ha preso il pieno comando della società che controlla il Milan (e quindi indirettamente anche del club rossonero).
> 
> Al momento, quindi, Singer ha attivato i diritti sanciti dall'art. 6.4 dello statuto della Ross Champ che gli consentono di cambiare il CDA e quindi valutare autonomamente le offerte per il sottostante (Ross Invest e quindi Milan) senza passare per il Tribunale.



Avvocato per lei, cosa farà ora il fondo Elliott: venderà al socio portato da Fassone e Li, venderà a qualche americano o amministrerà il club? Per quanto mi riguarda, credo che tra pochi giorni finiremo sotto o con il russo di Fassone oppure con i Ricketts, non credo che Elliott voglia amministrare il club...


----------



## sballotello (9 Luglio 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Grande [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION]! Questo documento smonta la tesi che Elliot abbia dato altro tempo a Mr. Li. per trovare il compratore.
> 
> Però spiegami, cosa significa? Che domani potrebbe vendere ai Ricketts o chi per altro senza escuotere il pegno?



Le tesi..... chiamale con il loro nome.. Bufale


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Luglio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Preferivi rimanere con quel cinese di melma?



So benissimo come lavora Singer e posso dire che sono molto preoccupato per l'futuro del Milan.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Luglio 2018)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Ma così facendo, senza di fatto passare dal tribunale, gli permette di amministrare l'AC Milan o solo di deciderne la vendita e a quale soggetto?



Indirettamente è padrone della scatola che a sua volta controlla il Milan. 
Adesso sarà tutto un divenire, vedremo cosa deciderà il grande capo.


----------



## Mister Varidoianis (9 Luglio 2018)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Ma così facendo, senza di fatto passare dal tribunale, gli permette di amministrare l'AC Milan o solo di deciderne la vendita e a quale soggetto?



Da "comune mortale" come te, mi par di capire che al momento potrebbero già decidere un'eventuale vendita. Tuttavia, penso si possa anche dedurre che, con i dovuti tempi tecnici (sui giornali, infatti, si parla di 48-72 ore), verrano cambiati, a cascata, i cda delle varie holding sottostanti, fino a quello dell'A.C. Milan vera e propria.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Luglio 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> So benissimo come lavora Singer e posso dire che sono molto preoccupato per l'futuro del Milan.



Vediamo prima che intenzione hanno questi di Elliott. Se continuavamo con quel poveraccio andavamo veramente incontro a fine certa.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Luglio 2018)

spero che non crediate alla favola  che Elliot smembri il Milan pezzo x pezzo


----------



## __king george__ (9 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: come scoperto dal sottoscritto, La Rossoneri Champion Invest. Lux (società partecipata da Elliott attraverso Project e che controlla la Ross Sport Invest Lux, a sua volta proprietaria del Milan) ha appena cambiato TUTTI gli amministratori. E' ufficiale: Singer ha attivato la possibilità prevista dall'art. 6.4 (http://www.milanworld.net/lautostra...4-dello-statuto-di-rossoneri-lux-vt64485.html) ed ha preso il pieno comando della società che controlla il Milan (e quindi indirettamente anche del club rossonero).
> 
> Al momento, quindi, Singer ha attivato i diritti sanciti dall'art. 6.4 dello statuto della Ross Champ che gli consentono di cambiare il CDA e quindi valutare autonomamente le offerte per il sottostante (Ross Invest e quindi Milan) senza passare per il Tribunale.



grande il Re…

quindi ora siamo davvero ufficialmente di Elliott si può dire...quindi le altre notizie dell'altro topic sono boiate in parole povere...del tempo fino a giovedì ecc ecc


----------



## luis4 (9 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: come scoperto dal sottoscritto, La Rossoneri Champion Invest. Lux (società partecipata da Elliott attraverso Project e che controlla la Ross Sport Invest Lux, a sua volta proprietaria del Milan) ha appena cambiato TUTTI gli amministratori. E' ufficiale: Singer ha attivato la possibilità prevista dall'art. 6.4 (http://www.milanworld.net/lautostra...4-dello-statuto-di-rossoneri-lux-vt64485.html) ed ha preso il pieno comando della società che controlla il Milan (e quindi indirettamente anche del club rossonero).
> 
> Al momento, quindi, Singer ha attivato i diritti sanciti dall'art. 6.4 dello statuto della Ross Champ che gli consentono di cambiare il CDA e quindi valutare autonomamente le offerte per il sottostante (Ross Invest e quindi Milan) senza passare per il Tribunale.



grazie, sempre ottimo lavoro!


----------



## Sotiris (9 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: come scoperto dal sottoscritto, La Rossoneri Champion Invest. Lux (società partecipata da Elliott attraverso Project e che controlla la Ross Sport Invest Lux, a sua volta proprietaria del Milan) ha appena cambiato TUTTI gli amministratori. E' ufficiale: Singer ha attivato la possibilità prevista dall'art. 6.4 (http://www.milanworld.net/lautostra...4-dello-statuto-di-rossoneri-lux-vt64485.html) ed ha preso il pieno comando della società che controlla il Milan (e quindi indirettamente anche del club rossonero).
> 
> Al momento, quindi, Singer ha attivato i diritti sanciti dall'art. 6.4 dello statuto della Ross Champ che gli consentono di cambiare il CDA e quindi valutare autonomamente le offerte per il sottostante (Ross Invest e quindi Milan) senza passare per il Tribunale.



Egregio Collega,
solo complimenti per il Tuo lavoro.
Tu non segui le orde di pensiero ma detti la cronaca, indipendente e libero, sempre.


----------



## Victorss (9 Luglio 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Egregio Collega,
> solo complimenti per il Tuo lavoro.
> Tu non segui le orde di pensiero ma detti la cronaca, indipendente e libero, sempre.



Nettamente la migliore fonte dalla quale seguire la vicenda. Solo fatti, niente congetture, e con tanto di documenti a riprova.
90 minuti di applausi al Re dell'est.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Luglio 2018)

Grazie ragazzi, un abbraccio rossonero a tutti!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Luglio 2018)

Che qualità il nostro Re. Complimenti


----------



## Boomer (9 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Grazie ragazzi, un abbraccio rossonero a tutti!



Complimenti come sempre.


----------



## Freddiedevil (9 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: come scoperto dal sottoscritto, La Rossoneri Champion Invest. Lux (società partecipata da Elliott attraverso Project e che controlla la Ross Sport Invest Lux, a sua volta proprietaria del Milan) ha appena cambiato TUTTI gli amministratori. E' ufficiale: Singer ha attivato la possibilità prevista dall'art. 6.4 (http://www.milanworld.net/lautostra...4-dello-statuto-di-rossoneri-lux-vt64485.html) ed ha preso il pieno comando della società che controlla il Milan (e quindi indirettamente anche del club rossonero).
> 
> Al momento, quindi, Singer ha attivato i diritti sanciti dall'art. 6.4 dello statuto della Ross Champ che gli consentono di cambiare il CDA e quindi valutare autonomamente le offerte per il sottostante (Ross Invest e quindi Milan) senza passare per il Tribunale.



Devo dire che hanno perso tempo a cambiare la composizione del CDA...


----------



## uolfetto (9 Luglio 2018)

complimente per lo scoop. qualche approfondimento/dettaglio su chi sono e chi rappresentano i nomi entrati e quelli usciti? ad esempio questo henry isabelle chi era?


----------



## Igniorante (9 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: come scoperto dal sottoscritto, La Rossoneri Champion Invest. Lux (società partecipata da Elliott attraverso Project e che controlla la Ross Sport Invest Lux, a sua volta proprietaria del Milan) ha appena cambiato TUTTI gli amministratori. E' ufficiale: Singer ha attivato la possibilità prevista dall'art. 6.4 (http://www.milanworld.net/lautostra...4-dello-statuto-di-rossoneri-lux-vt64485.html) ed ha preso il pieno comando della società che controlla il Milan (e quindi indirettamente anche del club rossonero).
> 
> Al momento, quindi, Singer ha attivato i diritti sanciti dall'art. 6.4 dello statuto della Ross Champ che gli consentono di cambiare il CDA e quindi valutare autonomamente le offerte per il sottostante (Ross Invest e quindi Milan) senza passare per il Tribunale.



Ottimo, info importantissima!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: come scoperto dal sottoscritto, La Rossoneri Champion Invest. Lux (società partecipata da Elliott attraverso Project e che controlla la Ross Sport Invest Lux, a sua volta proprietaria del Milan) ha appena cambiato TUTTI gli amministratori. E' ufficiale: Singer ha attivato la possibilità prevista dall'art. 6.4 (http://www.milanworld.net/lautostra...4-dello-statuto-di-rossoneri-lux-vt64485.html) ed ha preso il pieno comando della società che controlla il Milan (e quindi indirettamente anche del club rossonero).
> 
> Al momento, quindi, Singer ha attivato i diritti sanciti dall'art. 6.4 dello statuto della Ross Champ che gli consentono di cambiare il CDA e quindi valutare autonomamente le offerte per il sottostante (Ross Invest e quindi Milan) senza passare per il Tribunale.



Tutto come previsto: il Milan è finito ad Elliot e Yonghong Li ha fatto la figura dell'avventuriero  Adesso Singer provvederà a rivendere il club a terzi e soltanto allora il Milan avrà una proprietà vera, liberandosi della _longa manus_ arcorese.
Scommetto che, entro qualche annetto, ritroveremo Yonghong Li con tutti i debiti contratti in Cina saldati e con una bella casetta alle Isole Vergini da godersi assieme alla sua tranquilla famigliola, da buon _family man_


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Luglio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tutto come previsto: il Milan è finito ad Elliot e Yonghong Li ha fatto la figura dell'avventuriero  Adesso Singer provvederà a rivendere il club a terzi e soltanto allora il Milan avrà una proprietà vera, liberandosi della _longa manus_ arcorese.
> Scommetto che, entro qualche annetto, ritroveremo Yonghong Li con tutti i debiti contratti in Cina saldati e con una bella casetta alle Isole Vergini da godersi assieme alla sua tranquilla famigliola, da buon _family man_



Concordo, ora secondo me avverrà la vera cessione del club. Speriamo di avere una botta di fortuna una volta tanto e beccare l'acquirente giusto.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Luglio 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> So benissimo come lavora Singer e posso dire che sono molto preoccupato per l'futuro del Milan.



Anch'io l'ho già scritto in un altro post, di questo Elliott mi fido poco più che di Li. Sono un incompetente in materia, ma quando ho visto cosa fa e le sue origini, mi si è storta la bocca. La gente continua a fare il tifo per lui pensando che sia una sorta di messia ... mi auguro che sia vero, ma rimarrei (piacevolmente) sorpreso. Uno che riesce a piegare una intera nazione come l'Argentina figurati se si mette a giocare con il Milan. Questi ragionano con un altra testa, ragazzi ... altro che partitine a pallone.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Luglio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Concordo, ora secondo me avverrà la vera cessione del club. Speriamo di avere una botta di fortuna una volta tanto e beccare l'acquirente giusto.


Adesso il nodo gordiano da sciogliere: il Milan, a distanza di un anno, sta per essere ceduto *davvero*, ma a chi? Staremo a vedere.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Luglio 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> So benissimo come lavora Singer e posso dire che sono molto preoccupato per l'futuro del Milan.



Idem


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Luglio 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Anch'io l'ho già scritto in un altro post, di questo Elliott mi fido poco più che di Li. Sono un incompetente in materia, ma quando ho visto cosa fa e le sue origini, mi si è storta la bocca. La gente continua a fare il tifo per lui pensando che sia una sorta di messia ... mi auguro che sia vero, ma rimarrei (piacevolmente) sorpreso. Uno che riesce a piegare una intera nazione come l'Argentina figurati se si mette a giocare con il Milan. Questi ragionano con un altra testa, ragazzi ... altro che partitine a pallone.



Non vi è chiaro che molti che esultano (incluso me) non gioiscono perchè ci rileva Elliott, si rallegrano perchè quel pupazzo cinese senza un soldo si è fatto finalmente da parte, mettendo la parola fine a questa pantomima. Con quello al timone non c'era alcun futuro, magari con Elliott finalmente si potrà imbastire una trattativa SERIA con acquirenti che sicuramente non mancheranno, senza sentir parlare di pagliacciate come Mr Bee, pagamenti in caparre, bonifici in ritardo, prezzi esagerati pretesi da un vecchio rimbambito che mettevano giustamente in fuga la gente seria che voleva comprarci e cose simili.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Luglio 2018)

La notizia è riportata anche da Carlo Festa sul Sole 24 ore, comunque.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: come scoperto dal sottoscritto, La Rossoneri Champion Invest. Lux (società partecipata da Elliott attraverso Project e che controlla la Ross Sport Invest Lux, a sua volta proprietaria del Milan) ha appena cambiato TUTTI gli amministratori. E' ufficiale: Singer ha attivato la possibilità prevista dall'art. 6.4 (http://www.milanworld.net/lautostra...4-dello-statuto-di-rossoneri-lux-vt64485.html) ed ha preso il pieno comando della società che controlla il Milan (e quindi indirettamente anche del club rossonero).
> 
> Al momento, quindi, Singer ha attivato i diritti sanciti dall'art. 6.4 dello statuto della Ross Champ che gli consentono di cambiare il CDA e quindi valutare autonomamente le offerte per il sottostante (Ross Invest e quindi Milan) senza passare per il Tribunale.



Complimenti per la notizia e i documenti. Questo è quello che si chiede ai giornalisti... Quelli veri. 

Per coloro che hanno dubbi su elliot, credo che abbiano il fiuto sopraffino per gli affari e i soldi. 
Il nostro Milan è un affare senza dubbio. Basta un po' di liquidità iniziale, uno stadio, Champions ogni anno, giocatori buoni e il volano si mette in moto da solo. 
I nostri tifosi ne sono l esempio più fulgido... In 65 mila alla prima di Europa League... Milan craiova. 

Abbiamo un potenziale enorme.. Enorme.. Basta che qualcuno ci svegli.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Luglio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Non vi è chiaro che molti che esultano (incluso me) non gioiscono perchè ci rileva Elliott, si rallegrano perchè quel pupazzo cinese senza un soldo si è fatto finalmente da parte, mettendo la parola fine a questa pantomima. Con quello al timone non c'era alcun futuro, magari con Elliott finalmente si potrà imbastire una trattativa SERIA con acquirenti che sicuramente non mancheranno, senza sentir parlare di pagliacciate come Mr Bee, pagamenti in caparre, bonifici in ritardo, prezzi esagerati pretesi da un vecchio rimbambito che mettevano giustamente in fuga la gente seria che voleva comprarci e cose simili.




No no, mi è perfettamente chiaro, te lo assicuro.
Purtroppo certe esultanze le rivedo pari pari a quelle di quando il Milan è passato da B a Y.Li (o ancora precedenti, vedi anni '80). Guarda, mi auguro con tutto il cuore che tu abbia ragione, ti pago una pizza se finiamo in mani serie, figurati. E' che di mani serie sembra ce ne siano molto poche in giro.
Lungi da me il volerti privare della soddisfazione del momento, ci mancherebbe ... incidentalmente sono Milanista anch'io, siamo tutti sulla stessa barca.
Ma di illusioni ne ho abbastanza, se permetti, preferisco attendere fatti concreti e dimostrabili aldilà di ogni ragionevole dubbio.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Luglio 2018)

Sotto con Maldini e/o Albertini e Berta.


----------



## Julian4674 (9 Luglio 2018)

io non disdegnerei una gestione elliot. come detto in precedenza siamo un gigante che dorme, gestendo la società in maniera moderna si potrebbe iniziare a fare profitto vero e Singer questo lo sa. Gordon poi è appassionato di calcio, chissà, magari ha bisono anche lui di un hobby.

Per quanto riguarda il management, in pieno mercato forse sarebbe meglio tenere Mirabelli. Di Fassone che ne facciano ciò che voglio.

Ps: signor Singer, io amo Rino con tutto il mio cuore, ma Conte è libero, ci faccia un pensiero


----------



## sunburn (9 Luglio 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> No no, mi è perfettamente chiaro, te lo assicuro.
> Purtroppo certe esultanze le rivedo pari pari a quelle di quando il Milan è passato da B a Y.Li (o ancora precedenti, vedi anni '80). Guarda, mi auguro con tutto il cuore che tu abbia ragione, ti pago una pizza se finiamo in mani serie, figurati. E' che di mani serie sembra ce ne siano molto poche in giro.
> Lungi da me il volerti privare della soddisfazione del momento, ci mancherebbe ... incidentalmente sono Milanista anch'io, siamo tutti sulla stessa barca.
> Ma di illusioni ne ho abbastanza, se permetti, preferisco attendere fatti concreti e dimostrabili aldilà di ogni ragionevole dubbio.



La gente serie stava alla larga perché la cifra richiesta per vendere il Milan era spropositata. 

Io ho un CAUTO OTTIMISMO...


----------



## Beppe85 (9 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: come scoperto dal sottoscritto, La Rossoneri Champion Invest. Lux (società partecipata da Elliott attraverso Project e che controlla la Ross Sport Invest Lux, a sua volta proprietaria del Milan) ha appena cambiato TUTTI gli amministratori. E' ufficiale: Singer ha attivato la possibilità prevista dall'art. 6.4 (http://www.milanworld.net/lautostra...4-dello-statuto-di-rossoneri-lux-vt64485.html) ed ha preso il pieno comando della società che controlla il Milan (e quindi indirettamente anche del club rossonero).
> 
> Al momento, quindi, Singer ha attivato i diritti sanciti dall'art. 6.4 dello statuto della Ross Champ che gli consentono di cambiare il CDA e quindi valutare autonomamente le offerte per il sottostante (Ross Invest e quindi Milan) senza passare per il Tribunale.



Grandissimo!


----------



## 7vinte (9 Luglio 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Sotto con Maldini e/o Albertini e Berta.


Meglio Zorc o Tare. Poi Albertini Ad e Maldini DT


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Meglio Zorc o Tare. Poi Albertini Ad e Maldini DT



Che tu sappia Zorc è in partenza? Magari, è davvero uno dei migliori in circolazione. Ma lo vedo davvero improbabile. 
Tare non sarebbe male, ma boh non mi ha mai convinto appieno onestamente.
Berta secondo me, per un sacco di motivi, può essere il nome giusto, più di Giuntoli che è quello che si nomina di più. 
Maldini DT ovviamente e anche Albertini, anche se come AD mi piacerebbe un manager con comprovata competenza. Ma non saprei proprio I nomi né da dove partire, quindi si, anche Albertini mi sta bene. 
Forse qualcuno mi bestemmierà contro ma valuterei anche Leonardo..e c'è anche Cordon, l'ex Ds del Monaco libero.


----------



## fra29 (10 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Grazie ragazzi, un abbraccio rossonero a tutti!



Proprio per l’immensa stima nei tuoi confronti pagherei per conoscere davvero la tua idea su tutta questa storia..


----------



## fra29 (10 Luglio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tutto come previsto: il Milan è finito ad Elliot e Yonghong Li ha fatto la figura dell'avventuriero  Adesso Singer provvederà a rivendere il club a terzi e soltanto allora il Milan avrà una proprietà vera, liberandosi della _longa manus_ arcorese.
> Scommetto che, entro qualche annetto, ritroveremo Yonghong Li con tutti i debiti contratti in Cina saldati e con una bella casetta alle Isole Vergini da godersi assieme alla sua tranquilla famigliola, da buon _family man_



Unica cosa che proprio non mi quadra.. ma nel caso B ha venduto il Milan per il prestito di Li con Elliot (al netto delle caparre di Li dalle IV)? [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION] che dici?


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Luglio 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Unica cosa che proprio non mi quadra.. ma nel caso B ha venduto il Milan per il prestito di Li con Elliot (al netto delle caparre di Li dalle IV)?
> [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION] che dici?



Ti rispondo io, no. Ma è un mio parere obv. Elliott fa parte del gioco.


----------

